# Chat/desktop sharing program for traders



## Fool (28 December 2007)

What sort of chat/desktop sharing program is available to use while share trading?
Oh and free!!


----------



## The Zenviva Guys (29 December 2007)

You could try Yakkle which provides free chat, internet voice and desktop sharing. You can check out Yakkle and download it today at http://www.yakkle.com.


----------



## doctorj (29 December 2007)

FYI Zenviva are the publishers of yakkle.

A small aside, I'd be a little nervous about allowing desktop sharing on a machine I use to access my trading account - particularly whilst trading.


----------

